# Horizontal Sliding Door Emergency Power



## jar546 (Feb 28, 2019)

Did you know:

*[F]2702.2.10 Horizontal sliding doors.*
Standby power shall be provided for horizontal sliding doors as required in Section 1010.1.4.3. The standby power supply shall have a capacity to operate not fewer than 50 closing cycles of the door.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 1, 2019)

Thats why you often see regular man doors adjacent to them if they are smart


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 1, 2019)

I think this is only if they don't meet 1010.1.4.2, which requires the door to be capable of being opened manually in case of power failure (breakout leaf).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2019)

Not in the I-Codes under the section you referenced 
But it is there and here is how you get there

1008.1.2 Door swing.
Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type.

Exceptions:

6.    In other than Group H occupancies, horizontal sliding doors complying with Section 1008.1.4.3 are permitted in a means of egress.

7.    Power-operated doors in accordance with Section 1008.1.4.2.


9.    In other than Group H occupancies, manually operated horizontal sliding doors are permitted in a means of egress from spaces with an occupant load of 10 or less.

1008.1.4.3 Horizontal sliding doors.
In other than Group H occupancies, horizontal sliding doors permitted to be a component of a means of egress in accordance with Exception 6 to Section 1008.1.2* shall comply with all of the following criteria:*

1.    The doors shall be power operated and shall be capable of being operated manually in the event of power failure.

2.    The doors shall be openable by a simple method from both sides without special knowledge or effort.

3.    The force required to operate the door shall not exceed 30 pounds (133 N) to set the door in motion and 15 pounds (67 N) to close the door or open it to the minimum required width.

4.    The door shall be openable with a force not to exceed 15 pounds (67 N) when a force of 250 pounds (1100 N) is applied perpendicular to the door adjacent to the operating device.

5.    The door assembly shall comply with the applicable fire protection rating and, where rated, shall be self-closing or automatic closing by smoke detection in accordance with Section 716.5.9.3, shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 80 and shall comply with Section 716.

6.    The door assembly shall have an integrated standby power supply.

7.    The door assembly power supply shall be electrically supervised.

8.    The door shall open to the minimum required width within 10 seconds after activation of the operating device.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 1, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> I think this is only if they don't meet 1010.1.4.2, which requires the door to be capable of being opened manually in case of power failure (breakout leaf).


breakout leaf doors are all we have here. Our code does not permit anything else.


----------

